# Shooting hen mallards



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

First off, I don't shoot hens but I noticed something interesting. ND has the three bird rule. The rest of the northern states have a one hen mallard limit. But you get down to Arkansas where they shoot a million mallards every year (I can't tell you the exact count, I've seen it a couple times in the past), and their limit is two. A good percentage of the upper midwests mallard end up there as well as the Dakotas. Also, Arkansas is the destination of A LOT of corporate hunters etc... Here in Wisconsin they impose heavy restrictions on our birds because 70% of our ducks that we shoot are bred here. But, they end up down there and get the crap shot out of themselves and you can't tell me that a lot of hens don't get shot down there with all the clubs etc... having to cater to their clients! Why do we stand for it up here. We should be screaming at our spring hearings. We do our part up here by letting the hens fly. If they had the same rules down there more mallards would be heading north the following spring.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

We raise them here and they get shot down south


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats a good question. I have never really thought about that.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

If we could do something, what good would it do us.... All that would happen is we would get condemned from all the hunters down south. Just when the duck numbers went down it was our fault for keepin all the birds up north, in reality there were just fewer burds. Yes some did stay unusually further north but I didnt make the weather. Good idea but it would never work, Besides how many hens get shot down in say AR compared to ND.... Anyone have some figures...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This has been a topic at many spring meetings and always gets "shot down". All you have to do is follow the $$$.

I agree. Tighter restrictions should be enforced. Look at limits. More liberal the further south you go.

Onething hear is also don't blame clubs and what not. Some clubs pose a "no Hen" rule and if you shoot a hen you pay a fine to the club.

But i am sure others don't.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Following the money is huge in this situation. Arkansas has more non-residents than all the border states combined. To keep that as a destination they need to be able to kill enough birds to make it worth it. I think it is stupid, but what can you do. I'd say for one, don't support any guide service, company, or manufacturer that promotes the killing of hens.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And last time I checked, ND had a one hen rule as well, OR one pintail, OR one canvasback, OR one purple headed silver breasted piping plover, OR..............


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> And last time I checked, ND had a one hen rule as well, OR one pintail, OR one canvasback, OR one purple headed silver breasted piping plover, OR..............


 :beer: 

Agreed on that. That was the hunters choice program, and it was a three year deal that I believe is done now correct? I hope so. I try my best to not shoot any hens but sometimes the accidental kaboom and there is a hen down. I really liked it before when the limit was 6 and a guy could shoot a Pintail, a Can, and still if needed a third strike could legally have that option if he shot a hen..... agree that the money is a big deal in AR. The Mallard capital of North America...... after ND freezes..... :withstupid:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think the "experimental" phase of the "hunters choice" limit is done. But now, we may see the "implemented" phase of it.

I just finished a survey from the "Central Flyway Commission" or something like that, which was pretty much all hunters choice limit questions.

I said its a good idea, but better suited to southern locales where their shooting late season, full colored birds. Northern parts of the flyways, at least in the earlier parts of the season should go to something else.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very good idea, but not much a guy can do but his part in not shooting them or keeping it to a minimum


----------



## Sam Doyle (Feb 19, 2009)

I understand that the killing of hens is a reason for lower ducks number which is why I am teaching my 5 children that when possible you do not shoot hens at all. I understand that accidents happen, but if I have the option of shooting the drake and letting the hen go I will do it every time. I do not know how many times I have had to watch a hen swin around the decoys, all because she came in alone. The only time I knowingly and purposely shoot hens is during the early teal season in KS, and the only reason I do this is because in early SEP you can not tell blue wing teal drakes and hens apart, even in the hand. If all duck hunters were to show a little bit of self control and how the target before you shoot, less hens would be killed and more ducks would be bred each year. Let's all do our part.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

The best analogy I can pass is like those that practice QDM...yeah, if you pass on them there is a chance someone on the next property may shoot him. However, by you passing on him, just gave him the opportunity to live and make it one more year.

I know it's really not the same as this conversation, but I'm in a state where I can shoot two...and I won't shoot any if possible.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The test study we had the past three years was a model to see if it changed the behavior of hunters in species targeted. The focus always seems to be on the hen mallard, but the study really was done to see if it would lower the harvest levels of pintails and cans. From a lot of what I have read in regards to this study I would not be a bit surprised if we now see our regulations applied across the other flyways as well with the options of the states to restrict them even more just like now.

In places like TX and other southern states, harvest levels of pintails dropped significantly which is what they where looking to see.

What may happen is that other species under pressure may be included in the 1 of list. I would not be surprised to see blue bills added as well.

Hope this helps answer some of the questions on why. In years past though LA for example lowered there daily limit of hens to 1 when we could shoot 2! But I realize many do not have that info at hand or where even aware of it at all!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I think the "experimental" phase of the "hunters choice" limit is done. But now, we may see the "implemented" phase of it.
> 
> I just finished a survey from the "Central Flyway Commission" or something like that, which was pretty much all hunters choice limit questions.
> 
> I said its a good idea, but better suited to southern locales where their shooting late season, full colored birds. Northern parts of the flyways, at least in the earlier parts of the season should go to something else.


That would be a good idea, but if the door gets opened up just a little then we end up back to square one of the study, and "more brown duck down"..... I wonder if anyone else heard in the last few years, stories of hunters stumbling across hen mallards and pintails that were stashed in grass lines and rock piles because some other hunters were over their limit on those birds. I heard a few just curious if anyone else had...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Could those birds found not be the result of ego of not having a full green limit? To simply make an assumption that more birds are being killed and left is flat out wrong. I have hunted a good bit over the course of this study with a variety of people. Some new, some experienced etc.. but each and every one of them knew the law before going afield and interesting enough we never had over limits on species.

It sure did make all of us pause to make sure we knew what we where shooting at. Some days birds where passed on and that did cause a day or two that we came home with less than a limit but so what!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I personally have always told my friends that I do hope they implement it. Just because the year before it went into affect I had a drake pinny come into my dekes in November that would have gone onto the wall. But the Season in a Season method prevented me from being able to shoot. I like the option of being able to shoot a pinny all season. I would hate to see one bluebill or one canvasback, that would kill diver hunting.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Ron, exactly my point, some guys needed to come out of the field or slough with a limit of greenheads and that drake Pintail. I never found any birds myself. Just stories, I agree the program did make a person really watch the birds decoying and make them be dang sure of what they are shooting at.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> I would hate to see one bluebill or one canvasback, that would kill diver hunting.


About 5 of the 9 "hardcore" diver hunters I know from around home, didn't even take the their diver stuff out because of the 1 bluebill limit in MN. The other 4 quit hunting divers as soon as the bluebills came down.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

I dont know how many of you have been to AR but down there green is KING.I've hunted AR for several years and I've seen guys let tons of hens fly.Green is king.They let brown ducks(gadwall,teal etc.) fly,green is king.They call the brown ducks scraps or trash and let them fly,green is king.I hunted at a place one time that was covered up in teal and gadwall,but the locals woudnt hunt it because there was no mallards.Now I know that not everybody does this down there but there is a lot of guys that do.And like someones else said there is clubs that "fine" you for shooting hen mallards.Its not as bad as you think it is.There is a lot of hens that get killed in ND due to the fact people cant tell what they are early in the season.Oh and KY still had the one hen mallard limit.

Also,as someone else said,the hunters choice would make more sence down here where the birds are easier to I.D. than it does up there.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

If "green is king" how about making the limit down there one hen mallard? Better yet, none.


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

im from missouri so i guess to you guys that makes me a bare back hoosier but ive been duck hunting since i was six and rarely do i shoot a hen accidents happen so before you start throwing around accusations (that means accusing people of doing something just in case you didnt know) you should probably know what your talking about

ps. if you ever wanna go on a real duck hunt why dont you come down to the show me state and we'll show you how it's done


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Could those birds found not be the result of ego of not having a full green limit? To simply make an assumption that more birds are being killed and left is flat out wrong.


It may be wrong to assume it, but probably not to far fetched. We know that violation of hunters choice bag limit was the MOST cited game violation in waterfowl hunting since its inception.

I for one have no problem with it. I rarely have trouble ID'ing the bird. And if I cant ID, I possess a thing called self restraint.

The only issue I have with it, is it does make hunting more stressfull on rookies during the youth season, and early parts of the regular season that have yet to hone their ID abilities. I know the groups I have taken out early have been VERY worried about it (a good thing, they dont want to break the law), but I know it did take some of the "fun factor" out of it for them as well.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

tyler fields said:


> im from missouri so i guess to you guys that makes me a bare back hoosier but ive been duck hunting since i was six and rarely do i shoot a hen accidents happen so before you start throwing around accusations (that means accusing people of doing something just in case you didnt know) you should probably know what your talking about
> 
> ps. if you ever wanna go on a real duck hunt why dont you come down to the show me state and we'll show you how it's done


Tyler,

It doesn't look like you have been around long enough to be accused (that is the past tense of accuse in case you didn't know) of anything?

Also, how much does it cost in Missouri to go on a _real duck hunt_?


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

sounds like you were accusing all duck hunters from missouri you act like youve never shot a hen. i totally agree you shouldnt shoot hens but you shouldnt place all the blame on states below you


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You southern boys sure are a touchy lot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> You southern boys sure are a touchy lot.


That's what happens when they hear banjos!!!!!!    :lol:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I think hunters choice was a good option. I always like the chance to shoot a pintail or can all season.

The first year of HC, I found a freshly killed pintail hen in the middle of a small slough it was opening day. I speculate that this may have been left because of poor identification.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It was most likely left because of your HC bull$#@! concept. Not having the sixth duck option and worrying about hen mallards. And everyone who hunts mallards enough know the hens get caught up in a pattern from time to time, not to mention, picking out the drakes the first few weeks, and hens being shot then.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

tyler fields said:


> sounds like you were accusing all duck hunters from missouri you act like youve never shot a hen. i totally agree you shouldnt shoot hens but you shouldnt place all the blame on states below you


And we all know the guys from Missouri, are brown duck killers!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

tyler fields said:


> ps. if you ever wanna go on a real duck hunt why dont you come down to the show me state and we'll show you how it's done


Hell yeah! How late do you run? I'm down for a hunt this fall.


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

is north dakota a state are just part of canada? you guys know what they call a mop in north dakota the state flag :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

tyler fields said:


> is north dakota a state are just part of canada? you guys know what they call a mop in north dakota the state flag :lol:


 :rollin:

:lame:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

tn has a 1 hen limit.

im not a fan of ark.

have any of yall heard of reelfoot lake??


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

possumfoot said:


> .
> 
> have any of yall heard of reelfoot lake??


ya its great


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, I don't really spend to much time on the other side of the Mason-Dixon line! I would have to grow a mustache, start smoking winston cigs, and have some kind of NASCAR sticker on my truck. Plus I have seen "Deliverance". You can keep that $hit down there!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

No pun intended on that one Wingmaster :lol: You can't tell me that with all the flooded rice fields, flooded timber, corporate hunting lodges, over one million mallards shot every year and a two hen limit, that A LOT of hens aren't shot! I'm not that F-N stupid. When something smells like [email protected]#$, it's probably [email protected]#$.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

possumfoot said:


> have any of yall heard of reelfoot lake??


Of course. I'd love to hunt it someday.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

tyler fields said:


> is north dakota a state are just part of canada? you guys know what they call a mop in north dakota the state flag :lol:


Well, Tyler, if you choose to mock people, you might as well use correct grammar and punctuation when doing so, lest you appear more foolish than you truly are.

The word "are" should not be used in place of the word "or." Not only are the two words pronounced differently, they also have different spellings. Ultimately, they have different meanings as well. Therefore, the two words are not interchangeable.

Punctuation is appropriate when writing sentences, as is using an occasional capital letter - especially in the first word of a sentence or a proper noun. In case you are not aware, proper nouns include the names of states (e.g. North Dakota) and countries (e.g. Canada).

If you have thoughts you would like to share with others, I would encourage you to do so. However, I would also encourage you to take the few extra moments necessary to present your ideas in a way that does not reflect negatively on the educational system of your home state, regardless of how many hen mallards are (or are not) killed there each year.

By the way, did you notice the usage of both "are" and "or" in the same sentence above? Different words, different meanings...


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Hahahaha..now that's funny!!


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

fhalum wow how many times did you go over that before you came to the conclusion that my grammer is poor way to go you found two mistakes no capitals and i used the word are wrong way to go you must be a college prefessor i applaud your efforts but if you didnt know this is a forum not an essay if you havent noticed yet i havent used any punctuation and ive made some spelling errors if you could proof read this and get back to me i surely would appreciate it cuzz us country folk cant really read are right so we have to rely on you libral yankees with your book learnin and all thanx alot


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow did this get off track :eyeroll:


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

jonesy12 said:


> Wow did this get off track :eyeroll:


I agree. It got WAY off track.

The funny thing is, I was just accused of being a "libral [sic] yankee," and yet I grew up in Alabama and went to college in Mississippi. Imagine that!

(By the way, Tyler, [sic] does not mean "sick." It means that I realize there is a typographical error and I am just leaving it in place due to the direct quote.)

But to get back on topic, I do think it is more difficult here to make sure hens aren't shot since the colors generally aren't in full "bloom" yet. Not impossible - just more difficult.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

ummmmm....firstly ide like to add that i agree with tyler fields on the "shooting hen" subject. everyone makes mistakes besides fhalum obviously... and secondly this is not a ****in college essay that needs to be immaculate, i dont see why people on this damn thing cant just talk about the subject and stop pointing fingers at different states ( preferably the more southern ones) even though i would have to admit ive never met a guy from nd that i liked. :eyeroll:

:sniper: >>>>>>> ( fhalum )


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------

